# To flood or not to?



## Christos Ioannou (8 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 
I've got a new scape setup, using aquasoil. Hardscape is ready; the plants are due to arrive in 9 days the earliest. 

 I am toying with the idea of flooding the tank for the following reasons: 

 get cycling process running so I can introduce the fish earlier (now in temp.  tank) 
test equipment for leaks before plants arrive. 
check if my powerhead and filter placements will disturb substrate without any plants and fix any issues. .
give some time for substrate to settle in place, as I am using egg crates under the hardscape. 
start cycling with no lights on as there will be no plants hence no need for lights
give headstart to bacteria in substrate (I am using a mature filter) 
see how it looks with water 
the only reason holding me back from flooding is that,  from what I've read, plants take advantage of the initial high nutrient release (and ammonia spike?) , so I don't want to waste that.

that said, I also saw some posts referencing TGM, saying that cycling should happen without plants...

so,  what's your verdict? 

thank you


----------



## JSeymour (10 Nov 2016)

Pros and cons go both ways. Personally, I prefer to plant without water so I don't have deal with the plants natural buoyancy fighting me.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (11 Nov 2016)

true forgot to mention that I'd be draining the tank to a wet substrate prior planting anyway in case I went ahead with flooding.


----------

